# Where do I learn Japanese online?



## ShotoSan (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey, Im interested in learning Japanese online, but it has to be free; I am 17 and do not posses a credit card to pay for lessons...

 If any one has a good link, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Dragon Fist (Dec 8, 2004)

ShotoSan said:
			
		

> Hey, Im interested in learning Japanese online, but it has to be free; I am 17 and do not posses a credit card to pay for lessons...
> 
> If any one has a good link, I'd appreciate it!


Try this site http://www.uni.edu/becker/japanese2.html
it has alot of links to other sites. Good Luck


----------



## auxprix (Dec 9, 2004)

Holy crap, good luck. You're undertaking one of the hardest languages for native english speakers to learn. However, if you are fluent in another language, it would help. Something about how bilingual brains are wired makes it easier to adapt to even difficult languages like Japanese.

My advice (a Japanese Studies Major), learn the basics, and start at the base in College (if you go).

Whatever you choose to do; Gambatte!


----------



## ShotoSan (Dec 9, 2004)

I wont have time to do that in college. Im studying for 2 yeasr in buisness, and then one year for police foundations... Im not sure how the system works here, perhaps I will find some time for it


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Dec 9, 2004)

http://dictionary.reference.com/translate/text.html I learned how to write my name in Japanese and Chinese here.  Tried my friends names and most didn't have a symbol, no translation.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 9, 2004)

Try http://www.sf.airnet.ne.jp/~ts/japanese/index.html

It's laid out simple and sweet.

jim


----------



## ShotoSan (Dec 9, 2004)

sweet keep the links comin


----------



## Chizikunbo (Jan 1, 2005)

http://www.japanese-online.com/ is very good...


----------



## Kaoru (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi minna-san,

 I've been lurking for quite a while. Until I saw this thread. I thought maybe my list of Japanese language study websites and books on e-budo would be of help to everyone here.

 I have two threads. One for just Japanese language study books books and one for just websites for online learning.

 Please go here. The two threads have been made stickys.

http://www.e-budo.com/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?forumid=15

 Many people have posted contributions to the threads, so please enjoy! 

 Kaoru


----------



## didthebor (Jun 28, 2005)

Actually, I was just about to post a similar question. Wasn't sure where exactly to put it, guess here is as good a place as any (and if not I'm sure someone will move this?)...

  Some copy & paste coming up, just posted this on another forum as well (hope no ones offended by that?).

  I was wondering if anyone could recommend me any good *cds/dvds/video-tapes/books* about learning Japanese? For beginners/dummies. 

_ As I dont spend a lot of time behind my computer screen, how to speak Japanese-websites arent fit for me (however useful they might be for someone else)._

  Please note  as I live in Europe tapes and dvds should be available in PAL or region 2 (or no region code).

  Thank you for your answers!

  Boris


----------



## MisterMike (Jun 28, 2005)

Pimsleur makes a good set. There's a 10 lesson one and a 30 lesson one. The 30 lesson version comes in 3 levels, so 90 in all. It's all audio CD (unless you by chance download the mp3's off some P2P network...shhhhh).

It get's you talking with the CD, which is probably the next best thing to finding a study group in your area or hanging out with Japanese people for some immersion.


----------



## Genin Andrew (Jul 21, 2005)

Try this Cd-Rom http://www.nodtronics.com.au/products/education_language/lets_learn_japanese.htmI Bought this from my local post office for AUS$10! I've been very happy with it, i've been working at it off and on for the last 3 months and still havnt completed half the lessons, its very very comprehensive, great for beginners. 

Its got animations to teach you proper brush strokes and audio so you can hear the sounds of each vowel and consenants etc. I recomend it, great for its price. Also if you dont mind doing abit of reading, look out for books by 'Yasu-Hiko Tohsaku'.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 22, 2005)

Genin Andrew said:
			
		

> Try this Cd-Rom http://www.nodtronics.com.au/products/education_language/lets_learn_japanese.htmI Bought this from my local post office for AUS$10! I've been very happy with it, i've been working at it off and on for the last 3 months and still havnt completed half the lessons, its very very comprehensive, great for beginners.
> 
> Its got animations to teach you proper brush strokes and audio so you can hear the sounds of each vowel and consenants etc. I recomend it, great for its price. Also if you dont mind doing abit of reading, look out for books by 'Yasu-Hiko Tohsaku'.


Thanks for the great link. It looks great and for $10.00 it's hard to beat. I have Instant Immersion Japanese version 2 (many say version 1 was a waste of money) and I have found the quizzes great.


----------



## ave_turuta (Jul 28, 2005)

ShotoSan said:
			
		

> I wont have time to do that in college. Im studying for 2 yeasr in buisness, and then one year for police foundations... Im not sure how the system works here, perhaps I will find some time for it


 Actually the only way you will be able to learn a language is either through either (a) taking lessons from a knowledgeable teacher; or (b) total immersion in Japan. 

 Online courses will not allow you to learn any language; they are valuable supplements when you are learning one, but nothing can substitute either of the above... If you have little or no money, I suggest the following: do you live in a big urban center? If so, I am sure you can find someone from Japan who would perhaps be willing to exchange conversation practice with you. Many people do that: you could practice for a couple of hours, one in English, the other in Japanese. You woudl be getting it from a native speaker, and it would be free!!! 

   p.s. seriously. dont waste your time or money on useless "Learn Japanese in 10 days" courses. They simply don't work, unless you are a genius (in which case, you won't the course to begin with anyway!) or an unsuspecting tourist unaware of the fact that native speakers are having a trip while you struggle with the language. 

 Anyway: good luck on your pursuit, and think about taking a foreign language in college (even if you go to a community college, I would be surprised if they don't offer Japanese courses). It can be one of the best decisions you make, particularly if it is a language that not many people are fluent in. Becoming fluent in a language like Japanese will significantly increase your chances of getting a good job (not to mention the satisfaction brought about by learning a new language). 

   Respectfully, 
   A.T.


----------



## slatter2008 (Jul 30, 2005)

that japanses-online.com is a good jump start for the career of learning japanese that is what i used

I really recomend it

you might want to cheak out the pimsleur method but it is on cd though at
pimsleur.com
you might cheak it out at your library


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 13, 2005)

Japanese-online.com is a good site for puchasing. They have previous year's JLPT exams and other good study tools. I am getting ready for the JLPT 4th Kyu exam this December. I've gone through the Pimsleur Level I CD's but those are only good for some basic conversation. You need more vocabulary for JLPT 4th Kyu (around 800 words I think) and have to know hiragana, katakana and about 103 Kanji.

I got the Kanji Cards for the 103 Kanji from White Rabbit Press and they work great. I can rip through the English equivalent and am now working on the Japanese pronunciation and use of the kanji in difference verb forms and compound words.

The other part I have to brush up on is the grammar. Guess I'll see how things look by the October test application cut-off before I jump for the test, although they only require a 60% to pass.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 15, 2005)

Just found this little link...

http://greggman.com/japan/xp-ime/xp-ime.htm

&#12393;&#12356;&#12383;&#12375;&#12414;&#12375;&#12390;


----------



## JAMJTX (Aug 23, 2005)

INDYFIGHTER said:
			
		

> http://dictionary.reference.com/translate/text.html I learned how to write my name in Japanese and Chinese here. Tried my friends names and most didn't have a symbol, no translation.


I have a book called "Write Your Name In Kanji"

In most cases there will not be a translation or a character of the name.  You have to match the closest sound possible then use the characters for those sounds.  Some of the translations to english are quite interesting.

Jim Mc Coy


----------

